# Co-worker just got a dog, can you tell what breed mix it is?



## DukesDuchess (Apr 18, 2012)

He says Retriever / Husky / Mix

I say Retriever / Chow / Mix?

What else do you think is in there? He's such a sweetie :]


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Retriever, Malamute, heinz 57 mix. Basically.

Almost reminds me of Zoopie's Dexter who is a Canadian Eskimo/Inuit Dog type thing..except this one is golden and not whiteish/grayish. xD

Either way he/she is pretty handsome/beautiful!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The head scream Golden Retriever. But the body says spitz type dog.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Almost reminds me of Zoopie's Dexter who is a Canadian Eskimo/Inuit Dog type thing..except this one is golden and not whiteish/grayish. xD
> 
> Either way he/she is pretty handsome/beautiful!


I was thinking the same thing. Reminds me a lot of Zoopie's dog Dexter except not white.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

No idea, but the dog is very beautiful.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, I see the similarities, although your dog's head is a tad narrower than mine. Mine is a Canadian Eskimo dog (also called Canadian Inuit dog). They have no standard for colors. So depending on his origins (where are you from? where is the dog from?) it could be a possible CED or CED mix.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

Age and weight?

And just to compare, here's mine (considered pure CED by the reference in the matter, although his ears are both broken):










And here's a buddy of his, possible CED mix (with natural floppy ears and he's also way too big to be a "real" CED):


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Slartibartfast said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Reminds me a lot of Zoopie's dog Dexter except not white.


I'm in this boat as well. 

Otherwise retriever/spitz mix


----------



## DukesDuchess (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow! Thanks folks! He for sure looks like the Canadian Eskimo, I showed my co-worker Dexter and he was shocked how much they look similar. We live in the WA state area, he was found on the side of the road and the people who picked him up eventually placed him on craigslist after no luck finding any owners. He's a sweet dog, doesn't bark, but can howl lol.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Lol, I actually see: Golden, Chow, Husky in him. He's a beautiful dog.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

DukesDuchess said:


> Wow! Thanks folks! He for sure looks like the Canadian Eskimo, I showed my co-worker Dexter and he was shocked how much they look similar. We live in the WA state area, he was found on the side of the road and the people who picked him up eventually placed him on craigslist after no luck finding any owners. He's a sweet dog, doesn't bark, but can howl lol.


If your co-worker's dog has anything like Dexter's personality he is in for a very rewarding experience. Dex is pretty awesome.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

Slartibartfast said:


> If your co-worker's dog has anything like Dexter's personality he is in for a very rewarding experience. Dex is pretty awesome.


I also hope the coworker is ADHD...that'll help!

And tell him to grab this book:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Canadian-...7527/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1334875271&sr=8-6


----------



## BassetMixUp (Dec 14, 2011)

I have no clue as to some of the breeds mentioned but wanted to say holy heck, every picture in the thread is gorgeous!! Wow.


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

I see smooth collie X chow X golden retriever.

Maybe with something northern mixed in.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

I see more CED! I don't really see any mallie!


----------

